# Sonosite and physio control



## blindsideflank (May 17, 2012)

http://www.12leadekg.net/ultrasound/SonoSitephysioproject.htm


SonoSite, Physio-Control announce development collaboration for point-of-care ultrasound in EMS market

3. May 2010 08:49

SonoSite, Inc. (Nasdaq:SONO), the world leader and specialist in hand-carried ultrasound for the point-of-care, and Physio-Control, Inc., the global leader in the development and delivery of emergency medical response solutions, today announced a market development collaboration for point-of-care ultrasound in the emergency medical services (EMS) market. This alliance will enable SonoSite to expand its presence in the pre-hospital settings with the support of Physio-Control resources and extensive sales force. Under the terms of the agreement, the Physio-Control sales organization will assist in introducing SonoSite's products to the EMS market.

The implementation of SonoSite's hand-carried ultrasound systems allows first responders to bring improved care and immediate diagnostics directly to the point of patient care. With the ability to quickly assess, diagnose and triage patients at the scene of an accident, medical personnel in first response vehicles such as ambulances and helicopters will be able to pre-notify hospitals of a patient's arrival, which could lead to improved clinical outcomes.

One of the first physicians to integrate ultrasound into first responder vehicles, Dave Spear, MD, EMS Medical Director, Odessa, Texas, said, "Working for the Odessa fire department, I have spent the last 10 years training paramedics on how to use ultrasound in the pre-hospital setting. SonoSite's systems are incredibly simple to use, portable, durable and have truly changed the dynamic in which:censored:first responders:censored:can diagnose a patient at the point-of-care. Quickly, paramedics can scan a patient for internal bleeding, and then determine whether they need to call the surgeon to head into the local trauma center. SonoSite has placed valuable technology in the hands of EMS providers and as a result, they have brought major benefits to patients at the point-of-care."

"I believe that within the next 3-5 years ultrasound will become a standard for delivering better patient care in the pre-hospital emergency setting," commented David Hildebrandt, NREMT-P, CCEMT-P, Hennepin County Medical Center, Minneapolis, Minnesota.

"SonoSite intends to maintain and extend its leadership in driving access to point-of-care visualization with our unique solutions," said Kevin M. Goodwin, SonoSite President and CEO. "EMS is often the first point-of-care, and the potential to expand the use of ultrasound in this setting for the benefit of clinicians and patients is enormous. We have high confidence that Physio-Control will be a strong partner as we work to develop this market."

"Physio-Control has been committed to providing lifesaving tools to lifesaving teams for over 55 years," said Brian Webster, President of Physio-Control. "We have introduced many leading-edge technologies to our EMS customers during that time and our goal is to continue to consistently deliver new clinical innovation to benefit patients. We believe ultrasound may be the next clinical advancement with positive patient care impact in EMS. We have a history of developing markets for new clinical applications and then integrating them into our products such as the LIFEPAK 15® monitor.:censored:We will be looking for similar synergies with SonoSite technology."

SOURCE SonoSite, Inc.

www.sonosite.com


What is the plan here? Will we see lifepak 20's with built in ultrasound?
Can you comment on what we may see in the future or any plans/timelines for future products


----------



## Jon (May 18, 2012)

blindsideflank said:


> What is the plan here? Will we see lifepak 20's with built in ultrasound?
> Can you comment on what we may see in the future or any plans/timelines for future products



Actually, the Lifepak 20 already exists. Was sold for "in hosptial" use. Cute Little Crash-cart monitor.

But yes, I wouldn't be surprised to see a monitor display that does more than just show traces. Today's monitors are getting higher and higher quality. Ultrasound would be cool, as would some variety of video-assisted laryngescope (think glidescope that plugs into the monitor).


----------



## Medic Tim (May 18, 2012)

Jon said:


> Ultrasound would be cool, as would some variety of video-assisted laryngescope (think glidescope that plugs into the monitor).



I think this already exists. Cant remember which monitor and which video laryngescope this works with.


----------



## Physio Control (May 18, 2012)

blindsideflank said:


> http://www.12leadekg.net/ultrasound/SonoSitephysioproject.htm
> 
> SonoSite, Physio-Control announce development collaboration for point-of-care ultrasound in EMS market
> 
> ...



Physio-Control and SonoSite continue to collaborate on the introduction of point-of-care ultrasound in the EMS market and we’re seeing interest from progressive EMS agencies. We continue to work with customers to better understand how they use point-of-care ultrasound in their systems and how future Physio-Control technologies might eventually integrate new diagnostic capabilities, however, we have nothing to announce on that front at this time.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (May 18, 2012)

My only issue, if it can be called that, is that aside from ruling out intrabdominal bleeds it still seems like a device in search of a mission. I'm sure we can find possible applications and I'd love to have it as a new toy, but to pass muster and be more widely adopted it needs to find a larger subset of patients where care will be significantly altered by it's inclusion in a way that improves outcomes.


----------



## Christopher (May 22, 2012)

WolfmanHarris said:


> My only issue, if it can be called that, is that aside from ruling out intrabdominal bleeds it still seems like a device in search of a mission. I'm sure we can find possible applications and I'd love to have it as a new toy, but to pass muster and be more widely adopted it needs to find a larger subset of patients where care will be significantly altered by it's inclusion in a way that improves outcomes.



Better specificity for trauma activations is #1.

A far more sensitive and specific means of identifying pneumothorax is #2.

An objective means of identifying reversible causes of PEA is #3.

I'd also use it for cardiac exams (PE's come to mind) in my medical patients, but I'm going to use any tool to its fullest.


----------

